# Which is the best Charger available and rechargeable batteries?



## ajayritik (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a Canon Digital Camera A550 which I bought recently! Can someone suggest me a nice charger and rechargeable batteries? I checked in one of the stores and he was telling something about Uniross! Can someone please give me more names?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2007)

Uniross, a french company, seems to be a good specialist manufacturer of battery chargers. 
*www.uniross.com/charger-rechargeable-battery/uniross-battery-charger.htm

I recently purchased UNIROSS X-Press 300 compact charger that came with four Uniross rechargeable AA 2500mAH NiMH batteries for Rs.850 (MRP 1195)(Importer:Shetala Agencies Pvt. Ltd, Chennai-20) at Bangalore METRO.It can recharge four AA/AAA batteries and 9V Block batteries.


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been using Sony charges for quite some time now and I find them very good. You can get them in any Sony World showroom.


----------



## anand1 (Nov 18, 2007)

U can have Sony Batteries with ratings of 2600 mA NiMh 1.2v for a pair it will cost you arround Rs350.


----------



## int86 (Nov 18, 2007)

Or you can get a Eveready charger-battery set(four AAA) for Rs 250-Rs300.
Uniross is best available in market.


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 18, 2007)

Eveready is very bad and sub-standard product. I used it and its still lying in my shelf. By the way, where do we get Uniross in New Delhi?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 18, 2007)

Go for Everyday or Energizer. Both are good. I have Energizer for my Canon S3. It's a Ni-MH battery charger with 2500mAh "AA" batteries. I get around 400 shots on a single recharge. And remember S3 has a 12X Optical Zoom lens which means it uses more power for zoom controls.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 19, 2007)

if you want to drool over the most advanced battery chargers  here is my pick.  

*www.steves-digicams.com/nimh_batteries.html#chargers

I do not think these are avilable in India but you may ask your benevolent uncle/aunt/brother/sister in USA to carry one for you


----------



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> Eveready is very bad and sub-standard product. I used it and its still lying in my shelf.



From my experience, I also agree  I have 4 AAA batteries and they do not last much.

I am going to buy Sony as their AA batteries working great for me.


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 19, 2007)

I got a 15-minute rapid charger of Sony make in Singapore earlier this year - it was priced well, dont remember exactly how much though... Havent seen it in India yet...

Arun


----------

